# Lost my wall fish today...



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fought a huge largemouth today for three minutes before it came undone. I was emotionally spent afterward; I didn't realize it was possible for a 43 year old man to be that disappointed. It was easily the biggest largemouth I've ever hooked. (My neighbor caught a 6 pound 9 ounce bass at this spot a few years back and his buddy caught a bigger one around the same time, so I know they're in there. Besides, I've seen them jump.) Anyway, I had the right size rod (this time) but was throwing a small inline for crappie (I honestly didn't think the bass would be biting or I would've kept throwing a Joshy) and I think the treble was just too damn small. C'est la vie, I guess...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Ouch, sorry to hear it man. Three minutes, that's a nice fight.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear it man. Three minutes, that's a nice fight.


F'n swimming tree stump. The big bass hold in a deep hole just outside a beaver canal eating crappie all day. Next time I'll forego the crappie and show up loaded for bear...


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Ah man I can relate to that feeling. Good luck next time you go.

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss But a good motivator to try again. Good luck!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I feel your pain. I've fished creeks for about 15 years now for smallies but over the last few years have focused mainly on catfish. I've been going out to my local flows with a pole and checking for new spots made over the winter. Last weekend I managed to catch a very nice smallie that was about 17 inches long. Today I went of with a buddy to a different stretch to fish/look around. I was using a black 4 inch senko. Got a snag on one cast and tightened my drag to try to break the line after screwing around with it for a while. Next cast I hooked an absolute monster!! I've caught some decent smallmouth over the years but I've never hooked one that fought like this and bent my rod so much. Gave a heck of a tug and I panicked trying to loosen my drag. Pulled so hard I practically went down on my knees trying to feed it line. I ended up lowering my rod too far and letting up pressure and just like that it was gone. Dropped my pole in the water and fell right down on my rear end in the thick mud. Didn't do or say anything for about 5 minutes. I was absolutely devistated. Spent the rest of the day trying to convince myself it was just one of those freak occasions where a catfish hit a lure, but it hasn't worked. I've been laying in bed for 2 hours now and can't get to sleep.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

that sucks deazl. This is the best time of year to hook the biggest bass in a pond. Its a good idea to go back with some new tactics like you said. Once the water warms more she will be harder to pinpoint.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Deaz, you know where they're at!!!! Don't let them beat you.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Had the same thing happen Monday. It was no monster but I have not caught a fish since Thanksgiving day. It was right at sundown and I continued to cast till I just could not see the lure hit the water. Made for a long paddle up stream in the dark. Still hurts


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I lost at least a 10 pound large mouth three years ago. It took days to get over the reality.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

That reall sucks Deaz but your on them, maybe you fool him again with a different bait!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

At least I'm not alone. Since she's hitting inlines, I might go back with a 1/6 or a 1/4. Tight lines...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

MIGHTY said:


> I feel your pain. I've fished creeks for about 15 years now for smallies but over the last few years have focused mainly on catfish. I've been going out to my local flows with a pole and checking for new spots made over the winter. Last weekend I managed to catch a very nice smallie that was about 17 inches long. Today I went of with a buddy to a different stretch to fish/look around. I was using a black 4 inch senko. Got a snag on one cast and tightened my drag to try to break the line after screwing around with it for a while. Next cast I hooked an absolute monster!! I've caught some decent smallmouth over the years but I've never hooked one that fought like this and bent my rod so much. Gave a heck of a tug and I panicked trying to loosen my drag. Pulled so hard I practically went down on my knees trying to feed it line. I ended up lowering my rod too far and letting up pressure and just like that it was gone. Dropped my pole in the water and fell right down on my rear end in the thick mud. Didn't do or say anything for about 5 minutes. I was absolutely devistated. Spent the rest of the day trying to convince myself it was just one of those freak occasions where a catfish hit a lure, but it hasn't worked. I've been laying in bed for 2 hours now and can't get to sleep.


Yep - I felt awful. Not to sound like a total puss, but my eyes were "moist" for a couple minutes, LOL...


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

guys... I haven't even caught one large enough to lose and be disappointed. Congrats to all on hooking one and sorry for you loss...


----------



## devans1986 (Apr 25, 2013)

That really does suck, dude. And funny, this site must have sensed your moist eyes, because the ad that popped up in this post was for Naked and Afraid. Lol


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Old Rookie said:


> guys... I haven't even caught one large enough to lose and be disappointed. Congrats to all on hooking one and sorry for you loss...


Don't torture yourself; wait until it warms up a little. Best angler I know thinks I'm a moron for bass fishing this early and waits until the trees bud before hitting the water, at the earliest. I spoke to him on Friday and he said he might get out in early April...


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Deazl I have been there twice now, it haunts me when I'm not fishing thinking about how I could have done things different and maybe landed the big one. The experience helps my concentration when I'm on the water knowing this may be the cast that hooks into another monster I will catch, photograph, and release. Last year I pulled in a big girl on a Mepps number 1 with Very small treble hooks. They ignored normal sized bass lures that day. Was just hoping to catch anything even a dink. Hang in there another chance is waiting for you the next time you go out. CPR


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm going back out tomorrow right from work. I'm stuck in denial I believe. I know the fish is long gone up or down stream by now. I was telling my girlfriend the story and I said I've been fishing that creek since I was 12 (27 now) and I've never hooked into a smallie like that assuming it was a smallie. After I said that I really got down on myself. I just gotta keep telling myself it was a pesky channel cat.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

MIGHTY said:


> I'm going back out tomorrow right from work. I'm stuck in denial I believe. I know the fish is long gone up or down stream by now. I was telling my girlfriend the story and I said I've been fishing that creek since I was 12 (27 now) and I've never hooked into a smallie like that assuming it was a smallie. After I said that I really got down on myself. I just gotta keep telling myself it was a pesky channel cat.


I doubt either of us hooked a channel; isn't too early for those anyway? (I admit I was thinking the same thing but I know two guys who've caught a six and seven pounder out of this hole, and I've seen them jump. So, yeah, I'm sure it was a bass I lost.) Smallies are territorial and she's probably right where you left her. We're still in the winter pattern which means she hasn't moved much. I'm headed back tomorrow, too. I'm a smallie guy myself, but my flow is yielding fish yet, so I'm gonna keep messing with this seven pound LMB. Maybe I should bring a shotgun or a hand grenade instead, LOL. (Just call me Captain Ahab.) I'll be throwing heavier bass baits this time...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Carp will suck up plastics on occasion. I have caught a couple of Berkely Power Craws. I even caught a carp that had to go at least 10 pounds on a Shad Rap one day. Hooked it right in the mouth.
> 
> Channel cats also love inline spinners.


There's also a grass carp the size of a bottlenose dolphin in this hole that's surfaced a few times right in front of me...


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Ha yea deazl you're probably right, I just hate thinking about it though. I've personally never caught a catfish on a lure but I've seen it happen twice in my life and a guy I know just did it recently so that what I've been telling myself to try to ease the pain. Good luck if you go back out and keep us posted if you get her!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if you hook catfish,you will have slime on the line.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Good point, I didn't check that! By the way deazl, you should give smallmouth fishing a shot. I've been out 3 times this year and missed a giant but managed to land one that was 17 inches back on March 8th. Won't catch a lot but it seems like right now the quality fish are biting.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

MIGHTY said:


> Ha yea deazl you're probably right, I just hate thinking about it though. I've personally never caught a catfish on a lure but I've seen it happen twice in my life and a guy I know just did it recently so that what I've been telling myself to try to ease the pain. Good luck if you go back out and keep us posted if you get her!


Catfish on lures? I caught a 16 pound channel cat on a crankbait at Buckeye. 

The most amazing of all was the bullhead I caught on a buzzbait at Buckeye. I swear it's true. It was one of the old style inline buzz baits like a Floyd's buzzer. I had yet to get it on the surface when the bugger nailed it. 

Then, in Lake Ontario, I caught a bullhead on a Bagley's DB3! This was a huge bullhead. He had the entire bait in his mouth except for the very end of the lip, a bitch to get unhooked. It was in a weedy bay where I was fishing for bass. 

I have also caught several channel cats on rattle trap moving as fast as I could crank.

Catfish is crazy I tells ya.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> There's also a grass carp the size of a bottlenose dolphin in this hole that's surfaced a few times right in front of me...


My fishing buddy has access to a pond that has two or three grass carp the same size. The first time one jumped probably 5 feet in front of me I almost soiled myself. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

A big snapping turtle


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Priorityfishing said:


> My fishing buddy has access to a pond that has two or three grass carp the same size. The first time one jumped probably 5 feet in front of me I almost soiled myself.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah I took a step back - and felt pretty silly...


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

I've felt you pain on many occasions Deazl. Makes the ones that you do land that much sweeter. I heard an interesting statement on a Saturday morning outdoor radio show this past week. The host was stating that studies have proven that largemouth bass have a 3 month memory of artificial lures. I never thought of changing lures after missing a big one.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

StumpHawg said:


> A big snapping turtle


Nah, they don't zig zag like that and tear off on fast runs...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Consolation prize yesterday...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Its been almost a year since I lost my lifetime fish right in front of my face....flipped into a brush pile and she slammed it.....fought it for a few seconds and it surfaced and then dove back down to the pile and came off.....flipped back in there....slammed it again....set the hook and within 2 seconds came off again......was done after that....with no exaggeration the fish would have went double digits without a doubt. I am still sick to my stomache about losing it......it will haunt me all my life.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Scum_Frog said:


> Its been almost a year since I lost my lifetime fish right in front of my face....flipped into a brush pile and she slammed it.....fought it for a few seconds and it surfaced and then dove back down to the pile and came off.....flipped back in there....slammed it again....set the hook and within 2 seconds came off again......was done after that....with no exaggeration the fish would have went double digits without a doubt. I am still sick to my stomache about losing it......it will haunt me all my life.


Ouch - bass?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes largemouth 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Deazl, I feel your pain. Ive had my share of big ohio largemouths. 4 lbs and up. But I did hook one id say was easily 2 inches longer than my biggest one which weighed approximately 7 lbs 24.5 inches out of a lake. I hooked it actually about 70 yards away. I was throwing my favorite crankbait a cotton cordell big o plastic impersonation in shad, and this sucker followed it in. I pitch it 10 foot over him bring it to his nose and he ate it, i made the mistake of slamming my entire weight into the hookset too soon only sticking him with one of the oh so new hooks i just replaced the old dull ones with. Which happened to be cheap trebles from god knows where. I brought him to the bank and these god forsaken cheap hooks decided to fail me right as i went for the lip. Snapped at the bend and she was gone. I just sat down and stared at the water for a good ten minutes. That sure killed my day.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

